# Swamp Donkey on a Spinnerbait



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

I bet this one was another pound heavier last week when she was full of eggs. Probably still my best one so far this season. :F


----------



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

She doesn't look spawned out just yet. At least from the picture you post.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeeeessss, very good bucket!!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Nice bass Mo.


----------



## Biodude (Nov 5, 2004)

Real nice bass. I like the way you hold the bass back instead of sticking it in front of the camera making it look like a 65 lber, lol.


----------



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

bgrapala said:


> She doesn't look spawned out just yet. At least from the picture you post.


Hmmm...I thought she had that flattened out look on the sides and belly. Thanks for the comments guys.


----------



## lang99 (Mar 6, 2009)

awesome fish Mo65!!!!


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh yeah I love the title, "Swamp Donkey!" That just paints a pic of big fish and you didn't disappoint! Good job again!!

Had planned to chase after my own Swamp Donkey tomorrow morning but I think the river will be to far gone after the drenching we had today!! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

*Biggun'!* 

Good one!


----------

